# Tomato salad  :)



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2011)

Put all ingredients in a large bowl and marinate 4-5 hours. To serve place each serving on a butter lettuce leaf.And serve as a salad. French bread with butter goes well 
Use 12 thick tomatoes sliced, 1/4 cup of green onions sliced, 1 cup evoo 1/2 cup red wine vinegar more or less your choice.1-2 tea. of oregano leaves chopped, salt and pepper 1/2 tea, dry mustard, 3 cloves garlic crushed, 2 tab fresh minced flat leaf parsley,  You can add things or take them away make this your own  salad enjoy
kades


----------



## shnooky (Oct 17, 2011)

Simple but good, thanks for the tomato salad recipe.  The only down side is the marinating because of the amount of time it takes but it sounds great. I love healthy food.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm going to try this with my abundant cherry tomatoes, Kades!  Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 18, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm going to try this with my abundant cherry tomatoes, Kades!  Thanks!


Let me know how it was.
kades


----------



## david123 (Oct 22, 2011)

You mast try cherry tomatoes, Mozzarella cheese & black olives, basil leaves. a bit of olive oil, lemon juice, salt&peper. Enjoy


----------



## kadesma (Oct 22, 2011)

david123 said:


> You mast try cherry tomatoes, Mozzarella cheese & black olives, basil leaves. a bit of olive oil, lemon juice, salt&peper. Enjoy


Thanks David I've been using my home grown heirloom tomatoes what a wonderful summer we've had. Now that the tomatoes are at or near the end I'll give some of the grape tomatoew that I find as sweet as sugar in your recipe idea. Thanks again
kades


----------



## Oldvine (Oct 30, 2011)

I would assume the salad could marinate one minute to 5 hours and still be delicious.  That's how it would work at my house.


----------

